# Bachmann EZ Track Connectors



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all. Well, here with another question.

I went to my local hobby shop, and the guy says, EZ Track connectors? Never heard of them. ????????????????????????????????????????????

I seem to remember buying HO track connectors in a sleeve type setup, where they were to be broken off as you needed them.

I have acquired some EZ Track, but some of the track connectors are bent beyond straightening. I only see them when I see new track. Is there a part number or a place where I can buy some?

Thanks for any help.

Jack


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

E-Z Track should have connectors built in? So then the track just pops in with the other track pieces.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

are these what your looking for.
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=3379


----------



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

ontario mainline said:


> are these what your looking for.
> http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=3379



O.M., that is exactly what I was looking for.

Now to be completely embarrassed, how do I get the item up where I can pay for it? I wasn't able to find any way to pay.

Thanks to you and Evan for your replys. Appreciate it.

Jack


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know. most of there stuff, you can order right there online. you can e-mail them, and ask. here is a good place to order some from. 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=44499&FVPROFIL=F+&search=Go


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have ordered from Tower before. I would not hesitate to do so again.


----------

